# diarrea



## manoloca

Buenas. Necesito por favor frases o palabras que se usen para describir el acto o la condición de tener diarrea (por ejemplo, "cagadera").
El nivel de lengua que estoy buscando es coloquial, por lo cual, obviamente, las sugerencias no tienen que ser académicas. Se entiende que es una cuestión de términos y una investigación que no intenta ofender a nadie. De lo más formal a lo más informal, acepto cualquier sugerencia. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos:

Seguidillo
Cacasuelta
Mierditis aguda
Mierdasuelta
Está suelto del estómago (¡Pues que lo amarren, porque se muere!)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por cierto, _itis_ es inflamación. Colitis, según el DRAE, es inflamación del colon. Para mí que más bien es inflamación de la cola, porque si fuera del colon sería colonitis, ¿no crees?


----------



## manoloca

Jajaja, muy buenas! Saludos con limón y sal!


----------



## manoloca

O culitis, ej.


----------



## Kangy

Colitis
Cursia
Cursiadera
Cagadera


----------



## ROSANGELUS

-Se le aflojó el barro
-Está de a chorrito


----------



## Cristina.

En España es *cagalera*, no cagadera (ya sé que en lunfardo se dice cagadera)
*Irse de vareta* es muy común en España; también se dice tener el vientre suelto, andar suelto, tener cagalera, cagarse (por) la pata abajo.

Churra/churria/churrias/estar churriento en Colombia.
Pringapié se usa en El Salvador, Guatemala y Costa Rica.
Churrete/churreta/churriento, en Chile.
Chorrilo/chorro/cursera, en México.
Chorrillo se usa en Guatemala.
Cursera se usa también en Venezuela y Andalucía.
Bicicleta se usa en Perú.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también decimos "andar cursiento".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Cristina. said:


> Pringapié se usa en El Salvador, Guatemala y Costa Rica.


 
Hola Cristina:

Muy interesante lo que dice el DRAE que en *El Salvador* le llamamos a la diarrea "*pringapié*". Jamás había oído o leído ese término antes. Supongo que se utilizará en ciertas regiones del país. Las expresiones coloquiales usadas y que yo conozco, a manera de sinónimos para diarrea, son: "*churria*", "*curso*", "*corre que te alcanzo*", "*churrutaca*", "*andar flojo el socado*", "*cagón", "andar como pato", "estar cursoso*".

Saludes,


----------



## LEGION

Mi favorita anonadado = ano+nadado.
(sé que anonadado significa otra cosa pero se usa porque suena super chistoso)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según yo (y no sé si también Coll), anonadado es cuando cagas y sueltas un mojón tan "sólido" que al caer al agua del inodoro echa un chapuzón tal que te moja el ano... por eso ano-nadado, es decir, con el culo mojado.


----------



## Cristina.

Hola, Ayutuxte. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de si se usa o no en tu tierra, solo escribí que se usa en El Salvador porque lo dice la RAE.
Buscando en Google he encontrado cosas que nos hacen ser 100% salvadoreños :
CURSO: Estado de inestabilidad gastrointestinal en el que se ha perdido el control de los empaques y cada ventosillo puede salir premiado con poliada. Sinónimo: cagazón, pringapié, diarrea


----------



## Casusa

Estar con mal de pato o con patología.


----------



## susantash

Acá en uruguay decimos "Anda con una cagalera impresionante" o "Se fué por el caño"
A las personas mayores, para evitar el término grosero, las he escuchado decir "shushulera"


----------



## krolaina

Cristina. said:


> cagarse (por) la pata abajo.


 
O "_irse_ por la pata abajo" 
Tengo un amigo que dice que está _licuao_...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

jajajajaja

Karola, lo de licuao me encantó. Lo voy a poner en práctica (la palabra, claro).


----------



## Metztli

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por cierto, _itis_ es inflamación. Colitis, según el DRAE, es inflamación del colon. Para mí que más bien es inflamación de la cola, porque si fuera del colon sería colonitis, ¿no crees?


 
Ay Tono, ahora si me hisicter reir jajajajajajajajaja.

Correquetealcanza
Te agarro chole de la mano
Canto con Chole

Nada mas por aclarar, ya se que no estas preguntando, pero la colitis, lejos de provocar diarrea, provoca estrenimiento...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Cristina. said:


> Hola, Ayutuxte. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de si se usa o no en tu tierra, solo escribí que se usa en El Salvador porque lo dice la RAE.
> Buscando en Google he encontrado cosas que nos hacen ser 100% salvadoreños :
> CURSO: Estado de inestabilidad gastrointestinal en el que se ha perdido el control de los empaques y cada ventosillo puede salir premiado con poliada. Sinónimo: cagazón, pringapié, diarrea


 
Tenés toda la razón Cristina. He estado preguntándole a varias personas y en efecto, muchas de ellas han oído "pringapié" como sinónimo de diarrea. Soy yo el que nunca lo había oído.

Saludes y muchas gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Cus

Hola,

A mi se me ocurren:

Diarrea
Cagalera
Tener la tripa suelta
Pirrilera

Por cierto, nunca me hubiera imaginado que existieran tantas palabras y expresiones para decir lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## oa2169

Buenas tardes compañeros de foro:

En Colombia existen muchas formas de llamar la diarrea. Algunas son: churria(s), curso(s), cagalera, correquetealcanzo, estar suelto, tener daño de estómago, estar flojo de la cola, delicagado.

Como llaman la diarrea en sus paises de origen? (coloquialmente por supuesto).

Gracias por todo.


----------



## ceorr

En Perú, le dicen "estar con la bicicleta", y también algunos dicen " estar con la huacha floja".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En Guatemala decimos, entre otras: chorrillo, estar flojo de la panza, asientos, currutaca, "mal de pato" y por supuesto "andar cagón". 

Con permiso, voy al 2...


----------



## Erreconerre

oa2169 said:


> Buenas tardes compañeros de foro:
> 
> En Colombia existen muchas formas de llamar la diarrea. Algunas son: churria(s), curso(s), cagalera, correquetealcanzo, estar suelto, tener daño de estómago, estar flojo de la cola, delicagado.
> 
> Como llaman la diarrea en sus paises de origen? (coloquialmente por supuesto).
> 
> Gracias por todo.


 

Yo he escuchado que les llaman "seguidillas". Tal vez porque son muy seguidas, muy cercanas en el tiempo de una con la otra.


----------



## Bashti

En España son seguidillas. pirrilera, descomposición,  cagalera, estar suelto, irse por la pata abajo...


----------



## Cbes

En Argentina

lo mas común: diarrea - colitis
vulgarmente: cagadera - churretera o churrete (esto de recuerdo de cuando era niño, quiza por la zona donde vivía; nunca mas lo escuché)
delicadamente: dolor de panza, descompostura estomacal, desarreglo (solo o con el agregado de estomacal o intestinal)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá chorrillo o seguidillas.  En Japonés, kagasawa.


----------



## laveender

En chile lo más normal sería "diarrea" o "colitis". Lo más vulgar sería "cagadera" pronunciado "cagaera" xD o "churrete", pero ese es muy muy muy vulgar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí se dice *cagarría*, acentuado en la /i/, *cagalera*, *descomposición* o *diarrea*. En cuanto a verbos y expresiones: estar/andar descompuesto, de cagarría, de cagalera, de diarrea, descompuesto y, en plan vulgar, cagarse por la pata pa' abajo, cagarse por las patillas.


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica hay una expresión que me parece muy graciosa: *pringapié *.

No me puedo imaginar por qué será .

Creo que también decimos *andar con el ruedo suelto*.


----------



## elineo

En Grecia, uno de los sinónimos de diarrea es ´chirla´. ¿En español, tiene esta palabra  algún sentido cercano o metafórico de diarrea?


----------



## Bonsai8

Pues yo en España, "irse por la pata abajo" siempre lo entendí como el momento en que uno no puede aguantar más para ir al baño, sin necesidad de estar enfermo.


----------



## Erreconerre

elineo said:


> En Grecia, uno de los sinónimos de diarrea es ´chirla´. ¿En español, tiene esta palabra algún sentido cercano o metafórico de diarrea?


 
En español existe la palabra* chirle*, con el significado de ínsipido, insustancial;  y está presente en palabras como *aguachirle. *Además significa lo mismo que *sirle*; y *sirle* es excremento de ganado. 
No es exactamente lo mismo. Pero algo tiene de parecido.


----------



## Calambur

Cbes said:


> lo más común: diarrea - colitis
> vulgarmente: cagadera...
> delicadamente: dolor de panza, descompostura..., desarreglo (solo o con el agregado de estomacal o intestinal)


Hasta allí estoy de acuerdo (suprimí lo que no conozco).

-------



didakticos said:


> Creo que también decimos *andar con el ruedo suelto*.


Eso me recuerda que, por aquí, de alguien propenso a tener ese tipo de afección, se dice que *es de cuerito flojo*.
Y de alguien que piensa cosas pero no la acierta nunca, se dice que *tiene diarrea mental*.


----------



## clares3

Bashti said:


> En España son seguidillas, pirrilera, descomposición, cagalera, estar suelto, irse por la pata abajo...


Añado que por Murcia se dice "irse de vareta" (como sinónimo de irse por la pata abajo") y acabo de descubrir, en otro hilo en que se habla de "cámara", que el término clásico en español del S. XVI y XVII era "tener cámaras", que lo recuerdo haber leído en Quevedo y puede que se usara mucho antes. Que nos lo aclare Xiao, que es el que sabe de esas cosas.


----------



## Bashti

Lo de "irse de vareta" lo he oído también en Madrid. Claro que los de  Madrid venimos de todas partes y es posible que se lo haya oído a un murciano.


----------



## duvija

"irse por el caño"


saludos


----------



## chics

Tener cagarrinas.


----------



## eternauta

Cbes said:


> En Argentina
> 
> lo mas común: diarrea - colitis
> vulgarmente: cagadera - churretera o churrete (esto de recuerdo de cuando era niño, quiza por la zona donde vivía; nunca mas lo escuché)
> delicadamente: dolor de panza, descompostura estomacal, desarreglo (solo o con el agregado de estomacal o intestinal)


----------



## eternauta

Y cómo se aplica? 
"Tengo" cagadera, "estoy" con cagadera...?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Calambur

eternauta said:


> Y cómo se aplica?
> "Tengo" cagadera, "estoy" con cagadera...?


De las dos formas, pero es muy poco elegante.


----------



## elineo

Calambur said:


> De las dos formas, pero es muy poco elegante.



Pero, querida amiga, a mí, como extranjero, me parece una de las expresiones más divertidas de la lengua española.


----------



## Cbes

elineo said:


> En Grecia, uno de los sinónimos de diarrea es ´chirla´. ¿En español, tiene esta palabra  algún sentido cercano o metafórico de diarrea?



No que yo sepa, pero si hay algo interesante que surge de esto.
Algo que sea "chirle" o "chirlo" o "chirla", es algo blando, sin consistencia, por lo que supongop debe haber alguna relación entre la palabra griega y la española.
Inclusive si uno va, aquejado por una diarrea, a consultar al médico, éste pregunta por la consistencia de las deposiciones, se usa el término chirle o muy chirle/a/o (la última vocal es a gusto del consumidor)


----------



## didakticos

Acabo de darme cuenta que en Costa Rica también parece que se usa (o usaba) *salidera* para denominar a la diarrea (ojo, no confundir con _salidera bancaria_).

Ver: http://roseca58.blogspot.com/2007/02/los-extraos-sntomas-de-salidera.html


----------



## Ibermanolo

Bashti said:


> Lo de "irse de vareta" lo he oído también en Madrid. Claro que los de Madrid venimos de todas partes y es posible que se lo haya oído a un murciano.


 
Pues entre Madrid y Murcia también se dice pero en plural: irse de varetas
Otras que ya han mencionado: tener cagalera, escagurriciarse, irse/cagarse por la pata abajo, estar suelto...


----------



## Macarenaa

En México es diarrea y vulgarmente le decimos: chorrillo, chorro, cursera.


----------

